# heaters



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is it just me our is it that heaters are a little goofy in the spring time and summer because it is warmer out . i have the fluval m300w heater. now that i turned it up for treatment . i try to turn it down to 78 it just want to stay at 80


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

May sound silly. Check your house temperature to see if it is at 80.


----------

